# yet another metal stand and levelling question



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

I know this has been asked before but we (newbie like me) all have different situation.

I just got my 36g tank setup at our basement after a Hagen replaced my cracked tank. The floor was not level it seems it slopes towards the right where our laundry room is located. I did put a almost 1 cm thick rubber/plastic cushion to level my tank (is it advisable to use this??)










here's the bottom center of the tank










and the bottom right/left side is a litte bit of centered (back is lower)










top right: (trims are not leveled?)










do you think this is OK?

and from the center i notice there's a gap between the tank and the stand. I can slide a piece of card board thru it.



















I bought this at Marta's and the owner told me it can hold 400 lb.

Please let me know what you think..

I try to level it again by putting some water (levelling by water) and will check if the level is still ok if it gets 50% water filled.

Thanks!!!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I'll tell you this, my fish tanks aren't level. They're slanted a tiny bit, but that's because the whole building is slanted a tiny bit lol.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The cross pieces on metal tanks are seldom straight so the gap in the middle is not unusual. It can be compensated for with a piece of 3/4" styro placed beneath the tank. This will absorb the difference and ensure the tank is supported along it's entire length. You should be able to get that metal stand closer to level than it is.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Don't use rubber to level the tank. The weight of the water will compress it over time and the tank will go out of level. You need to use something solid.


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Thanks guys for your advice, just got a composite shims at Home Depot..and all went well!!


----------

